# Air vs. Liquid cooled



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

When I first started owning and riding snowmobiles in the early 70's overheating was a common problem on warm days while trail riding. As soon as liquid cooled machines came out I bought them and swore I would not own any air cooled machines again. This carried over to my ATV's and I currently own an Arctic Cat 650. My buddy is thinking about buying a 500 Honda but when I checked out the specs I found out it is air cooled. We primarily use our machines for towing shanties and running the lakes in the winter, but we also plan on extended summer rides in the Huron Mountains in Michigan's UP. What is your experiences with either system. (The Arctic Cat 500 is liquid cooled). Also for you experienced trail riders how would you rate IRS vs. solid axle, also front locking diff vs. torque sensing.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

never had any problems with any machine that was air cooled . we ride all summer never had a machine over heat.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

my buddy has an air-cooled quad and we rag on it bad. trails, mud, hill climbing, jumps, you name it. i have never been on it where the fan is running non-stop.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Liquid cooled motors...cc vs. cc anyway make more power. But, they are also a little more maintanance. The only down side to liquid cooled in a utility quad is the fact that the radiater can become clogged with mud and debris. 

Those Hondas have proven bullet proof, like much of Hondas products. There quads are nice, but for the most part, are less powerful than the rest of the manufacturers units of simialr cc size. In that segment though, speed and quickness has never been a big priority.

Hondas straight axles are considered some of the most comfortable straight axle quads out there. Straight axles tend to be more sporty, allowing you to tail slide through tight corners far easier than most irs set ups. For the casual rider, I don't think the difference is that important. My brute force straight axle is pretty comfortable....I've taken some high speed whoops and expected to be pounded a bit and the unit just floated over them. I was very impressed, but I may have been much happier with irs, I don't know! For mainly work, I think a straight axle is a little better....less to go wrong and maintain, and they work great for haulign equipment etc.


I Like a true locker....I want to be able to control the traction in each situation, not the machine thinking for me. But, lockers are used far less than you think probably, your basic 4x4 system can get the machine through all but the very extreme stuff. I haven't really tested mine yet, but I've been in some deep rutted mud and even with stock tires and not using the locker the machine waltzed right through. That said, I'll get the locker everytime.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I have a air cooled Honda Rancher and a liquid cooled Honda Rubicon. I have never had a problem with either getting hot.I use mine on a 2400 acre farm and they are used to do alot of pulling and very little trail riding. I have owned a few other Hondas that were air cooled and never had a problem. The only way you might have a problem would be working the quad hard pulling a load at real low speed during the summer then you might get an air cooled hot but not likely because most air cooled quads today have oil coolers. The new Honda Forman 500 has two oil coolers my Rancher has one so I doubt you will ever have a problem.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have run two air cooled Hondas, a recon for 3 yrs. now, and a air cooled 200sx for 10 yrs prior to this. You name the condition and I have had one of these machines in it. In the summer we ride trails on state land. Sometimes easy riding sometimes as hard as these machines will give it. In the winter I plowed snow with both and used them to drag shanties on the ice. Bottom line never noticed any issues in any weather with overheating.


----------



## Tree Sniper (Jan 16, 2006)

I have owned air cooled in the past and now have a liq- cooled. For trail riding I really noticed no difference. I use my quad for work, pulling a disc and mower and pushing a plow. The liq cooled is the way to go for heavy work and are far less likely to overheat. 800 cc doesn't hurt either


----------

